# 2003 nissan X-Trail MAF sensor replacement Help!



## luise209 (May 15, 2017)

Hi Everybody this is my first post on this forum and i found a lot of help for my 2003 X-Trail but still need some help to find the right MAF sensor, can You guys recommend some website to get it o a link to find it please thank you all for your help


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I checked on PartSouq for your 2003 and the sensor part number is 22680-7S00A. Its available there or RockAuto, or Amazon. Its the same part used on numerous Nissan and Infiniti models. I am assuming you have a QR20 or QR25 engine. Here it is in the 2005 x trail section at rock auto.

2005 NISSAN X-TRAIL 2.5L L4 Mass Air Flow Sensor | RockAuto

The Hitachi one would be the one to order. 
PS-- you can also try to clean your old one with MAF cleaner spray available at auto part shops.


----------



## luise209 (May 15, 2017)

Thank You very Much I knew u guys are the best it helped me a lot thanks again


----------

